# Revue Thommen 300m Diver



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are some of the many photos I took yesterday of my new Thommen Diver. Enjoyb-):


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice pics! Good to see the various images and angles of that watch. Looks great...:-!


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> Nice pics! Good to see the various images and angles of that watch. Looks great...:-!


Thanks again, I'm having a good time shooting my collectionb-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Daddy-o said:


> Here are some of the many photos I took yesterday of my new Thommen Diver. Enjoyb-)


This is my favorite picture of the bunch.

And my favorite part of the watch has got to be the crown. Great shots, thanks.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Ben, for the great feedback, Cheers!


----------



## Guz (May 16, 2008)

Loving the great work....the green background of the plant is amazing :-!


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Guz said:


> Loving the great work....the green background of the plant is amazing :-!


Thanks Guz, That Yucca wears some very nice steel I can tell you;-).


----------



## std3333 (Jan 27, 2010)

amazing watch,classic but unique and the pictures do it justice:-!


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

amazing photos.

thankz for this, and congrats for nice watch.

cya


----------



## std3333 (Jan 27, 2010)

i am between this and a steinhart ocean 1,any thoughts anybody?


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Personally I'd go with the RT, but that's not taking anything away from the Steinhart, I just think this watch has a more unique look. I think the Steinheart is fine but sort of standard sub-clone territory, while the RT has a mixture of styling influences from the Omega PO (markers and hands) and the Rolex (date mag.) and the Breitling SOH 46 (polished case, size and general shape). When you put all these styling cues together, they add up to a real classic old school diver look without being a clone of anything. Although, everyone has their own taste, I've also heard comments on some forums that to them it looks like a muddle.

Either way, its a tank of a watch and very well made and has been running great since I got it. As I've mentioned in other threads, my only frustration with the watch is the anemic lume, but I've send it out for a full lume job with C3 and it now glows like a torchb-)



std3333 said:


> i am between this and a steinhart ocean 1,any thoughts anybody?


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Between the Steinhart and the Revue Thommen 300m.

Both are good watches.

Get the one that you think looks better.

I went with the Steinhart.

Of coarse my photo skills pale in comparison to Daddy-o


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Daddy-o great pics, who did your relume job?


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks! I really love to take photos, although, my techical knowledge is pretty limited and I'm not using anything fancy, just a 8mb Sony Cyber-shot.

The lume was done by a great guy from Canada I met on another website although I can't remeber which one. He goes by Zigmeister. If you're interested, I can try to find his e-mail.


toxicavenger said:


> Daddy-o great pics, who did your relume job?


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

No, That's a great underwater shot!! I'm going to have to try that sometime.


Yoda2005 said:


> Between the Steinhart and the Revue Thommen 300m.
> 
> Both are good watches.
> 
> ...


----------

